# New Pop Up sleeper train service in Europe!



## caravanman (Oct 22, 2020)

I have to confess that I am surprised to find there seem to be quite a few independent train companies operating in Europe these days. In my head the rail systems are French, Spanish, German, Italian, etc, national rail entities, but private companies are running trains too. I believe that the UK private rail companies are authorised and service standards mandated by Govt. contract, it feels as though the continental services may be a bit more free to operate a service simply if they spot a commercial opportunity? 

This youtube video shows one new sleeper service!

European sleeper train video...


----------



## neroden (Oct 22, 2020)

Many of the Contintental "private" services are run by subsidiaries of other nation's national rail operators. A few are actually entrepeneurs. They are all equivalent to the "open access" services in the UK, of which there are very few -- they have to bid to use slots on the track which are not otherwise occupied by government-planned services. This seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Ollie12 (Oct 22, 2020)

There have been a couple of interesting ones pop up. RejioJet (a Czech open access operator that runs busses and some trains) ran a train from Prague to the Croatian coast that proved so popular it had to increase frequencies to keep up. Swedish open access operator Snälltåget (who run the Malmo - Berlin night express) are launching a direct train from Stockholm to Zell am See in the Austrian Alps which is something close to a 24-hour ride. It'll be interesting to see how they go! 

I believe Astra Trans Carpatic are running a few night trains in Romania as well. 

Not a bad time to travel by night train in Europe!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 22, 2020)

If you are talking about open access sleeper trains the biggest market for those is St. Petersburg to Moscow. There are two open access operators competing with Russian Railways in the market. 

The Metropolis Train which looks similar to the Southern Pacific Daylight in it's paint scheme operated by the Tver Express. 

And the Grand Express Russia which is in a league of it's own. As part of it's soft product it includes private car transfer service to anywhere in the arriving city. 

Then don't forget Russian Railways also fields their best train the Red Arrow on the market, as well as two new premium double deckers, the Express, and a handful of other trains. Quite the impressive operation.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 23, 2020)

I notice that with "competition" in travel markets, that different operators seldom co-operate with each other...

Is there any recommended English language website to view all the different train services in one place, and more importantly, to buy tickets?


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Oct 23, 2020)

They have some really modern trains there, probably a better market, I guess. 

Here's one. Sounds pretty sleek and apparently popular, but it doesn't have sleepers. 

"
The three-car aluminium bodied EMUs will be 63·2 m long, while the BMUs with an extra power module will be 74·4 m. They will have a 214 seats and a total capacity of 375 passengers, with wi-fi, step-free access from platforms of different heights and dedicated space for wheelchairs, pushchairs and bikes.

The units will be designed for a maximum speed of 160 km/h under electric power or 140 km/h using their diesel powerpacks.

Stadler has now sold a total of more than 1 900 Flirt multiple-units in 21 countries."


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 23, 2020)

caravanman said:


> I notice that with "competition" in travel markets, that different operators seldom co-operate with each other...
> 
> Is there any recommended English language website to view all the different train services in one place, and more importantly, to buy tickets?



If you can wait a few days I'll share with the forum the synopsis of the various trains offered. I'm currently typing up a White Paper Case Study on them.


----------



## Ollie12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Seaboard92 said:


> If you are talking about open access sleeper trains the biggest market for those is St. Petersburg to Moscow. There are two open access operators competing with Russian Railways in the market.
> 
> The Metropolis Train which looks similar to the Southern Pacific Daylight in it's paint scheme operated by the Tver Express.
> 
> ...



Very true! I've done the Moscow - St Petersburg run a lot on various trips. I love the Red Arrow's departure song on each platform!

I'd love to take the Grand Express once all of this is over! I got told last time we were in Russia that because Grand Express run all of Russia's trains to Crimea there is a chance its breaking sanctions to ride it - does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's a blurb that "German rail company Deutsche Bahn and the main national train operators in France, Switzerland, and Austria said the routes from Vienna to Paris, via Munich, and Zurich to Amsterdam, via Cologne, will be reestablished starting next December." Maybe the national railways are getting back into the sleeper-train business to compete with the new operators?


----------



## caravanman (Dec 10, 2020)

Welcome news but it seems that they are in no rush to re-start, citing Dec 2021-2024 for all train routes mentioned...


----------

